

Suspicion in Iran that Stuxnet Caused Revolutionary Guards Base Explosions - wslh
http://www.debka.com/article/21496/

======
tikhonj
I can't help but think that they would blame Stuxnet no matter what--it's
either that or their own incompetence, after all. Still, I wouldn't be
surprised either way--I can see the worm being at fault just as easily as I
can see Iran being duplicitous.

------
ippisl
debka.com is a very unreliable news source. i wouldn't give any value to its
"military and Iranian sources".

